# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية > مقالات وأعمدة رأي >  >  صحيفة المنبر عناوين وأخبار الصحف السبت 13 يونيو 2015

## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*كوره سودانية

المريخ يختتم معسكره بتونس صباح السبت

 

 يختتم المريخ معسكره الإعدادي الذي ينفّذه حالياً بتونس صباح غدٍ السبت بحيث يؤدي آخر مران له في العاصمة التونسية صباحاً على ملعب فندق قصر قرطاج مقر اقامة البعثة على أن تغادر البعثة تونس ظهر السبت في طريقها للخرطوم التي يتوقع أن تصلها ظهر الأحد وكان المريخ ادى مراناً صباح اليوم فيما خضع اللاعبون للراحة في الفترة المسائية، واستعد المريخ جيداً لمبارياته في دور المجموعتين من دوري الأبطال من خلال معسكره الحالي بتونس والذي أدى خلاله سلسلة من التدريبات فيما خاض تجربتين وديتين أمام منتخب رابطة المحترفين والمنتخب الاولمبي التونسي وسعى الجهاز الفني من خلال تلك التجربتين على الوقوف على كل صغيرة وكبيرة في الفريق والاطمئنان على جاهزية كل العناصر قبل العودة للخرطوم والاستعداد للمباريات الصعبة التي تنتظر الفريق على صعيد مسابقة الدوري الممتاز وكأس السودان ودور المجموعات من دوري الأبطال.
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*كوره سودانية

الرابطة كوستي يوالي اعداده للمريخ



يوالي فريق الرابطة كوستي اعداده لمواجهة المريخ في الدوري الممتاز وادي مرانه الثالث تحت اشراف المدرب برهان تية بملعبه بكوستي.
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*كوره سودانية

الرابطة جاهز لمواجهة المريخ في رمضان



أكد مزمل علي طه مدير الكرة بنادي الرابطة كوستي أن فريقه انتظم في معسكره من أجل تنفيذ المعسكر الإعدادي للقسم الثاني من الموسم ولمباراة المريخ في الجولة الأولى من القسم الثاني والمقرر لها الحادي والعشرين من الشهر الجاري مشيراً إلى أن كل اللاعبين انخرطوا في التدريبات ماعدا الدوليين المتواجدين مع المنتخب الوطني وحسام الزومة الذي يخضع لتدريبات تأهيل، وذكر مزمل أن الرابطة حريص على تقديم أفضل ماعنده في مباراته الأولى أمام المريخ والعمل بجدية من أجل الحصول على نتيجة ايجابية من تلك المواجهة ومن ثم الانطلاق بقوة للحصول على مركز متقدم بنهاية النسخة الحالية
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*كوره سودانية

الاجتماع التقليدي لمباراة السودان وسيراليون ينعقد ظهر اليوم



سينعقد الاجتماع التقليدي لمباراة منتخبنا الوطني أمام نظيره السيراليوني ظهر اليوم بمكاتب الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم، وتدرب منتخب سيراليون أمس بملعب أكاديمية تقانة كرة القدم وسيؤدي تدريبه الختامي اليوم بإستاد الخرطوم حيث مسرح المباراة التي تجمع المنتخبين غداً، ولم تواجه بعثة سيراليون أي مصاعب في الخرطوم بعد أن حلّت البعثة بفندق قراند هوليدي فيلا.
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*كوره سودانية

بي ان سبورت تنقل مباراة صقور الجديان وسيراليون



أكملت قناة بي ان سبورت القطرية كافة ترتيباتها لنقل مباراة الغد بين منتخبنا الوطني وسيراليون، وكانت شركة سبورت فايف المالك لحقوق البث الحصري للتصفيات الأفريقية قد أكملت كل التجهيزات المتعلقة بنقل المباراة وقامت من خلال تدريب المنتخب أمس بإجراء بروفة النقل بنجاح حيث ستنقل الفضائية القطرية كل المباريات في التصفيات الأفريقية.
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*كوره سودانية

هدية جمال الوالي يثير التساؤلات في أهلي مدني



عبّر محمد الحسن بابكر المدير التنفيذي لأهلي مدني عن سعادته بالفوز الذي حققه فريقه على الامل عطبرة في الدوري الممتاز أمس مشيراً إلى أن الأهلي لعب المباراة من دون إعداد وفي ظل غيابات مؤثرة بيد أنه نجح في تقديم مستوى جيد أهله لتحويل تأخره بهدف إلى فوز بهدفين والحصول على أول ثلاث نقاط في أول مباراة للفريق في القسم الثاني من الدوري، وذكر محمد الحسن أن المحترف السنغالي نداي لاندنغ اللاعب الذي قدمه جمال الوالي رئيس المريخ كهدية للأهلي في التسجيلات التكميلية الماضية لم يصل حتى الآن مفيداً بأنهم لا يعلمون عنه أي شئ وكثّفوا من اتصالاتهم بإدارة المريخ من أجل عودة اللاعب.
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*كوره سودانية

مدرب صقور الجديان يؤكد قدرة المنتخب على تجاوز سيراليون



أكد خالد بخيت المدرب العام لمنتخبنا الوطني قدرة صقور الجديان على قهر كل الظروف الصعبة التي واجهت تحضيراتهم للتصفيات الأفريقية وتحقيق الفوز على منتخب سيراليون غداً وأضاف: منتخبنا اعتاد على مثل هذه الظروف في جميع مشاركاته السابقة ثم أن عدم وجود أي اهتمام بالمنتخب وعدم توافر معسكرات خارجية وتجارب إعدادية قوية ليس بجديد لأن المنتخب اعتاد على مثل هذه الظروف وتغلب عليها كثيراً وأصبحت بالنسبة لنا من المسلّمات والواقع الذي ينبغي أن نسلّم به وأضاف: في ظل الظروف الحالية سنركّز أكثر على لاعبي الهلال والمريخ في مباراة الغد باعتبارهم الأكثر جاهزيةً قياساً بالمعسكرات الخارجية الناجحة للعملاقين واعتقد أن التشكيلة التي توصّل لها الجهاز الفني لأداء مباراة الغد مثالية وتستطيع أن تقدم أفضل مالديها أمام منتخب سيراليون وأشار خالد إلى أن المنتخب لو توفرت له تجارب إعدادية دولية قوية قبل انطلاقة التصفيات الأفريقية لقال كلمته بقوة في جميع المباريات لأنه يضم عناصر مميزة تحتاج فقط لإعداد حقيقي يتناسب مع خطورة المرحلة التي يمر بها المنتخب.
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## الدلميت

*صباحك زين ود الخليفة
                        	*

----------


## Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم خليفة
					

كوره سودانية

هدية جمال الوالي يثير التساؤلات في أهلي مدني



عبّر محمد الحسن بابكر المدير التنفيذي لأهلي مدني عن سعادته بالفوز الذي حققه فريقه على الامل عطبرة في الدوري الممتاز أمس مشيراً إلى أن الأهلي لعب المباراة من دون إعداد وفي ظل غيابات مؤثرة بيد أنه نجح في تقديم مستوى جيد أهله لتحويل تأخره بهدف إلى فوز بهدفين والحصول على أول ثلاث نقاط في أول مباراة للفريق في القسم الثاني من الدوري، وذكر محمد الحسن أن المحترف السنغالي نداي لاندنغ اللاعب الذي قدمه جمال الوالي رئيس المريخ كهدية للأهلي في التسجيلات التكميلية الماضية لم يصل حتى الآن مفيداً بأنهم لا يعلمون عنه أي شئ وكثّفوا من اتصالاتهم بإدارة المريخ من أجل عودة اللاعب.



تراوري 2222222222222222222222
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*يديم العافية الحبيب منعم
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم الحبيب منعم على الابداعات

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين ﺻﺤﻴﻔﺔ ﺍﻟﺼﺪﻱ‏


ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻳﻐﺎﺩﺭ ﺗﻮﻧﺲ ﻇﻬﺮﺍ .. ﻭ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﻳﻨﺔ ﻳﻘﻮﺩ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﺷﺢ ﻟﻠﻔﻮﺯ ﻓﻲ ﻣﺮﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﺼﻘﻮﺭ
ﻭﻓﺎﻕ ﺳﻄﻴﻒ ﻳﺴﺘﻌﺪ ﻟﻠﻤﺮﺥ ﺑﻤﻮﺍﺟﻬﺔ ﺍﺣﺪ ﻛﺒﺎﺭ ﺍﺳﺒﺎﻧﻴﺎ ﻭ ﺍﻻﻫﻠﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺼﺮﻱ ﻭﺩﻳﺎ
ﻣﻌﺎﻧﺎﺓ ﻣﻨﺘﺨﺒﻨﺎ متواصلة .. ﺍﻟﺰﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺣﺪ ﻏﺎﺋﺐ ﺍﻟﺘﺮﺣﻴﻞ ﺑﺎﻟﻬﺎﻳﺲ ﻭﺍﻟﻄﺮﻳﻔﻲ ﻳﺤﻀﺮ ﺍﺧﻴﺮﺍ
مران ترويحي للاحمر امس
الاحمر يتدرب صباح اليوم ويغادر ظهرا
وفاق سطيف يستعد للمريخ بمواجهة احد كبار اسبانيا والاهلي المصري وديا
ﻋﻤﺮ ﺑﺨﻴﺖ ﻓﻲ ﺣﻮﺍﺭ ﻣﺜﻴﺮ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻟﺼﺪﻱ : ﺧﺮﺟﺖ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﺑﻄﺮﻳﻘﺔ ﻣﺆﺳﻔﺔ ﻭ ﻻ ﺍﺣﺪ ﺍﻣﺘﻠﻚ ﺍﻟﺸﺠﺎﻋﺔ ﻟﻴﻘﻮﻝ ﺍﻟﺤﻘﻴﻘﺔ
في المران الرئيسي للصقور .. بكري المدينة ونزار حامد يقودان المرشح للفوز والمدرب يمنع الواتساب والفيس
مازدا في افادات جديدة للصدى : لم ننفذ البرنامج الموضوع بالشكل المطلوب لكن املنا كبير في الفوز غدا
الزي الموحد غائب للمرة الثالثة والهايس حاضرة في ترحيل لاعبي صقور الجديان
الاجتماع التقليدي لمباراة السودان وسيراليون ينعقد ظهر اليوم
بي ان سبورت تنقل مباراة الغد
ﺑﻌﺜﺔ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﺗﻌﻮﺩ ﻟﻠﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ ﻓﺠﺮ ﺍﻟﻐﺪ

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين ﺻﺤﻴﻔﺔ ﺍﻟﺰﻋﻴﻢ ‏


ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻳﺮﺳﻢ ﻟﻮﺣﺔ ﺍﻟﺨﺘﺎﻡ ﺑﻘﺮﻃﺎﺝ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ ﻭ ﻳﺘﻮﺟﻪ ﺍﻟﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﻄﺎﺭ ﻇﻬﺮﺍ
ﺍﻻﺣﻤﺮ ﻳﺘﺪﺭﺏ ﺻﺒﺎﺡ ﺍﻣﺲ .. ﺭﻭﺡ ﻋﺎﻟﻴﺔ ﻭﺳﻂ ﺍﻟﻨﺠﻮﻡ ﻭ ﻏﺎﺭﺯﻳﺘﻮ ﻳﺘﻮﻋﺪ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ
ﻣﺤﺴﻦ ﻳﺪﻟﻲ ﺑﺘﺼﺮﻳﺤﺎﺕ ﻣﺜﻴﺮﺓ .. ﺍﻭﻛﺮﺍ ﻳﻌﺪ ﺑﺎﻻﻓﻀﻞ وﻣﺎﺯﺩﺍ ﻳﺆﻛﺪ : ﻳﺆﻛﺪ : ﻣﺘﻌﻮﺩﻳﻦ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺍﻻﻫﻤﺎﻝ 
المريخ يتدرب صباحا واصابة شيبون
روح عالية في تدريبات الاحمر الاخيرة بقرطاج
الزعيم يختتم معسيكر قرطاج صباح اليوم
توعدهم بتدريب شاق اليوم .. ﺍﻟﺠﻬﺎﺯ ﺍﻟﻔﻨﻲ ﻟﻠﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻳﺮﻳﺢ ﻻﻋﺒﻴﻪ ﻣﺴﺎﺀ
غارزيتو يجتمع بالعابد ويطمئن على لاعبه
في تصريحات مثيرة للزعيم .. محس سيد : اعداد المريخ الافضل على الاطلاق
في حواره مع الصحيفة .. اوكرا : معاناة الاصابة زالت ولست هزلي وساقدم الافضل
بيان من رابطة المريخ بقطر
ﻣﺎﺯﺩﺍ ﻳﺆﻛﺪ : ﻳﺆﻛﺪ : ﻣﺘﻌﻮﺩﻳﻦ ﻋﻠﻲ عدم الاهتمام وﺑﻌﺪ ﺳﻴﺮﺍﻟﻴﻮﻥ ﻟﻜﻞ ﺣﺎﺩﺛﺔ ﺣﺪﻳﺚ
ﺍﺳﻤﺎﻋﻴﻞ ﻋﻄﺎ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺎﻥ : ﻧﺤﺘﺎﺝ ﻟﺪﻋﻢ ﺍﻻﻧﺼﺎﺭ ﻏﺪﺍ"


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة ﺍﻟﺰﺍﻭﻳﺔ‏


ﻓﻲ ﺍﻭﻝ ﺣﻮﺍﺭ ﻣﻊ ﺻﺤﻴﻔﺔ ﺳﻮﺩﺍﻧﻴﺔ .. ﺑﻦ ﺷﺮﻳﻔﻴﺔ : ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻓﺮﻳﻖ ﻳﻤﺘﻠﻚ ﺷﺨﺼﻴﺔ ﻭ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﻳﻨﺔ ﻣﻬﺎﺟﻢ ﻣﻬﻮﻝ
ﻏﺎﺭﺯﻳﺘﻮ ﻳﺘﻮﻋﺪ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﺑﺘﺪﺭﻳﺐ ﺷﺎﻕ .. ﻭ ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻠﺲ ﻳﺤﺴﻢ ﻓﻨﺪﻕ ﺍﻻﻗﺎﻣﺔ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ
ﺍﻟـ‏( ﺍﺗﺶ ﺩﻱ‏) ﻳﺤﺮﻡ ﺍﻟﻘﻤﺔ ﻣﻦ ﺩﻭﻻﺭﺍﺕ ﺍﻟﻜﺎﻑ .. ﻭ ﻇﻬﻮﺭ ﺍﻭﻝ ﻣﺴﺆﻭﻝ ﻓﻲ ﺗﺪﺭﻳﺒﺎﺕ ﺻﻘﻮﺭ ﺍﻟﺠﺪﻳﺎﻥ
ﺍﻧﻄﻮﻧﻴﻮ : ﻟﺪﻳﻨﺎ ﺑﺮﻧﺎﻣﺞ ﺧﺎﺹ ﻟﺴﻴﻼ ﻭ ﻣﺸﺎﺭﻛﺔ ﻋﻼﺀ ﺍﻟﺪﻳﻦ ﺗﺘﻮﻗﻒ ﻋﻠﻲ ﻣﺪﻱ ﺍﻟﺠﺎﻫﺰﻳﺔ

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*◄ صـحـيـفــــة قــــــــوون :

• المنتخب يؤدي حصته التدريبية الرئيسية استعدادا لمواجهة الغد امام منتخب سيراليون
• لاعب من اسرائل يصل الخرطوم ويشارك امام صقور الجديان ..!
ا• لهلال يلعب خمسه مباريات افريقيه بالاحد وعماد الطيب يتدخل لحل ازمة قطاع المراحل السنية
• بعثة الازرق تودع تونس صباح اليوم وتصل الخرطوم فجر الاحد
• (قوون) وحدها تملك التفاصيل : اندية رومانية تطلب لاعبين من السودان بينهم اطهر الطاهر
• اربعة لاعبين في تشكيلة المنتخب الوطني يحطمون الرقم القياسي في تصفيات الكان
• القمة تلتقي في قرطاج والمريخ يكتفي بماراتي الدوري والكأس لمواجهة العلمة الجزائري
• سيد الاتيام يكسب الأمل بثنائية في الممتاز وبعثة الفهود تعود للخرطوم إستعدادا للهلال في كأس السودان

◄ صـحـيـفــــة الاسـيــــــــــــاد :

• الاسياد تصدر ملحق خاص من تونس
• هلال جديد فى كل شئ .. وجمهوره عايز ينتشي
• بعثه الاسياد تبداء رحلة العوده الى الخرطوم .. تغادر مطار قرطاجه اليوم وتصل فجر الغد
• مجلس الهلال يتوعد المتاجرين باسمه وبلاغات جنائه فى مواجهة المستغلين لشعار النادى
• منتخبنا الوطني يضع لمساته النهائية لغزو الشباك السيراليونيه .. والمرشح يكسب المرابط بثنائية
• الاقمار يستمتعون بشواطئ المتوسط .. الحجوزات تبقى جمعة واتير بالخرطوم
• نجوم المنتخب ينتظمون بالاحلام ووزير الرياضة يزور البعثة مساء اليوم

◄ صـحـيـفــــة الـجـوهـــرة الـريـاضـيـــة :

• تأكيدا لانفراد "الجوهرة" .. الهلال يستبدل خانة "ميدو"
• عماد الطيب : خاطبنا الكاف والقرار بيد الكوكى
• المريخ يرفض رئاسة الطريفى لبعثه الجزائر .. والقمة فى الخرطوم بالاحد
• صقور الجديان تكمل التحضيرات لمعركة الاسود .. وثنائى الازرق بابو والكسمبر للأوليمبي
• "فايف اسبورت" تنعش خزائن الاتحاد الافريقى بـ "مليار دولار" .. وبشه الصغير يدلى بالمثير لـ "الجوهرة"
• مازدا : لدينا من الخبرات ما يكفي لهزيمة سيراليون

◄ صـحـيـفــــة عـالــــم الـنـجــــوم :

• ﻗﺎﺋﺪ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻣﺴﺎﻭﻯ ﻟﻌﺎﻟﻢ ﺍﻟﻨﺠﻮﻡ :
• ﻣﻌﺴﻜﺮ ﺳﻮﺳﻪ (ﻣﻴﻪ المية) ﻭﺟﻮﻟﻴﺎﻡ ﻣﺎﻓﻴﻬﻮ ﻛﻼﻡ
• ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻳﻐﺎﺩﺭ ﺗﻮﻧﺲ ﺻﺒﺎﺣﺎ ﻭﻳﻤﻜﺚ ﺑﺎﻟﻘﺎﻫﺮة ﺳﺎﻋﺎﺕ ﻭﻳﺼﻞ ﻓﺠﺮ ﺍﻟﻐﺪ
• ﺻﻘﻮﺭ ﺍﻟﺠﺪﻳﺎﻥ ﻳﻜﻤﻠﻮﻥ ﺍﻟﺠﺎﻫﺰﻳﻪ ﻟﺴﻴﺮﺍﻟﻴﻮﻥ ﻭﺗﺼﺮﻳﺤﺎﺕ ﻣﺜﺒﺮﻩ ﻟﻤﺎزﺩﺍ
• موقع الكاف : مازدا يتطلع لفعلها للمرة الثالثة
• ﻏﺎﺭﺯﻳﺘﻮ ﻳﺸﻌﻞ ﺍﻟﻨﻴﺮﺍﻥ ﻓﻰ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭ(ﺍﻟﻜﺎﺵ) ﺳﺒﺐ ﻏﻴﺎﺏ ﺗﺮﺍﻭﺭﻯ ﻣﻦ ﺗﻮﻧﺲ
• ﻻﻋﺒﻮ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻳﺮﻓﻀﻮﻥ ﺍﻟﺮﺍﺣﻪ .. ﻭﻳﺘﺪﺭﺑﻮﻥ ﻋﺼﺮﺍ ويؤازرون المنتخب مساءا
• الاهلي يهزم الامل بهدفي الوالي والعجب في الدوري الممتاز
• الهلال يلعب خمس مباريات افريقية بالاحد .. مدير الكرة يشيد بالمعسكر

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*◄> عناوين الرياضية من الصحف السياسية  :

• بعثة الهلال تودع تونس صباح السبت وتصل الخرطوم فجر الاحد
• بي ان سبورت تنقل مباراة صقور الجديان وسيراليون
• الاجتماع التقليدي لمباراة السودان وسيراليون ينعقد ظهر اليوم
• منتخب سيراليون يؤدي مرانه الرئيسي اليوم 
• مدرب صقور الجديان يؤكد قدرة المنتخب على تجاوز سيراليون
• أهلي مدني يهزم الأمل بثنائية في الدوري الممتاز
• الرابطة كوستي جاهز لمواجهة المريخ في شهر رمضان المعظم
• هدية جمال الوالي يثير التساؤلات في أهلي مدني !!
• أحداث مؤسفة في مباراة القمة بالمناقل .. لجنة الإتحاد العام تشيد باتحاد الجنيد
• هلال الحصاحيصا يكسب العباسية وديا بثلاية اهداف مقابل هدف
• الشرطة القضارف يوالي اعداده للدوري التأهيلي

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الريح علي يشيد بتجربة الأولمبي التونسي

أشاد الريح علي متوسط دفاع الفرقة الحمراء بالتجربة الإعدادية القوية التي خاضها المريخ أمام الأولمبي التونسي ذاكراً أن التجربة كانت مفيدة وكشفت الكثير لهم كلاعبين وللجهاز الفني وساعدتهم في الوصول إلى الدرجة المطلوبة من الجاهزية البدنية ولياقة المباريات، وأبدى الريح دهشته الشديدة للقرار الذي اتخذه الحكم باحتساب ركلة جزاء للأولمبي التونسي بسبب تدخّله مع أحد مهاجمي التونسي وقال: ركلة الجزاء ظالمة وغير صحيحة ولم احتك مع لاعب الأولمبي التونسي ولم أكن بالقُرب منه في الأصل لكنه مال للتمثيل بعد أن فقد الأمل في الاستفادة من الهجمة وكان الحكم ينتظر سقوط أي لاعب من المنتخب التونسي داخل المنطقة حتى يكرمه بركلة جزاء وبالتالي لم يصدق تلك التمثيلية وعاقب المريخ بركلة جزاء ظالمة مبيناً أن الهزيمة لن تؤثر في الفريق لأن التجربة في النهاية إعدادية ذاكراً أن الأحمر كان يمكن أن يكسب هذه التجربة بأربعة أهداف على الأقل لولا التحكيم الظالم الذي سعى بشتى السبل من أجل مساعدة الأولمبي التونسي على تحقيق الفوز.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*إلى السادة الرياضيين بدولة قطر بشكلٍ عام وإلى مريخاب قطر الأوفياء  بشكل خاص يسعدنا ويشرفنا برابطة المريخ بدولة قطر أن نزف لكم بشرى وصول  بعثة المريخ الظافرة إلى مطار حمد الدولي بالدوحة غدا السبت في تمام  العاشرة مساءاً وهي في طريقها من تونس إلى الخرطوم ، ونهيب بكم جميعا  استقبال البعثة بما تستحقه من حفاوة وتكريم ، وستقوم رابطتكم باستقبال  البعثة واهدائها 4 أطقم رياضية (كل طقم مكون من 45 قطعة)  ، منها ثلاثة  أطقم للتمارين ، وطقم رياضي متكامل للسفر ، حيث سنستلم طاقم أداء المباريات  في الأيام القادمة ، وسيتم إرساله للخرطوم مباشرةً . وستقوم الرابطة  باهداء البعثة ايضا حقيبة طبية تحتوي على بعض المستلزمات الطبيه الهامة  التي يحتاجها اللاعبون . الى ذلك تؤكد الرابطة على استعدادها للقيام بكل ما  يخدم نادي المريخ العظيم كدأبها دوما .. ودمتم 

 رابطة المريخ _ دولة قطر
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*  ◄> عـنـاويــــن الـصـحـــف الـعـالـمـيــــة والـعـربـــيــــة :

 •  المكسيك تكتفي بالتعادل أمام بوليفيا في كوبا أمريكا
 •  تعادل مثير بين إيطاليا وكرواتيا في تصفيات يورو 2016
 •  فينالدم يقود هولندا للفوز على لاتفيا بتصفيات يورو 2016
 •  البوسنة تقهر الكيان الصهيوني وتحيي آمالها بتصفيات اليورو
 •  فينالدم يقود هولندا للفوز على لاتفيا بتصفيات يورو 2016
 •  ايسلندا تقفز لصدارة مجموعتها بالفوز على التشيك
 •  منتخب الأرجنتين يواصل تدريباته المغلقة استعداداً لأوروجواي
 النرويج تخطف التعادل من أنياب ألمانيا في مونديال السيدات
 •  كندا تتعادل مع نيوزيلندا بمونديال السيدات
 •  رسميا.. جاكسون مارتينيز يختار الانضمام الى ميلان
 •  سلتا فيجو يستعيد المهاجم أسباس 
 •  هدف قاتل يمنح الصين الفوز على هولندا في مونديال السيدات
 •  رئيس كيريتارو المكسيكي: رونالدينيو لم يحسم قراره بالبقاء 
 •  مهاجم فنزويلا: جئنا لنلعب 6 مباريات في كوبا أمريكا 
 •  تايلاند تعوض هزيمتها الثقيلة في إفتتاح المونديال بالفوز على ساحل العاج  مونديال السيدات
 •  ليفربول يَصدم السيتي في ستيرلينج والغموض لا زال يُسيطر على مستقبل الشاب الإنجليزي
 •  رئيس كيريتارو المكسيكي: رونالدينيو لم يحسم قراره بالبقاء
 •  بيرلو يكشف عن مفاجأةٍ سارةٍ لعشاق الأدزوري مايسترو الطليان لا ينوي الاعتزال الدولي في الفترة الحالية
 •  ماسكيرانو: المنتخب الأرجنتيني قادر على تحقيق الحلم ثقة في حديث  ماسكيرانو قبل المباراة الافتتاحية للتانجو في كوبا أمريكا ضد باراجواي
 •  خضيرة: منفىَ ريال مدريد كان الجزء الأصعب في مسيرتي
 •  خضيرة: عزفت عن فكرة اللعب لشالكه واخترت يوفنتوس!
 •  السيتي مستعد لتقديم عرض خيالي للظفر بخدمات بوجبا
 •  بريدا: أنصح بوجبا بالقدوم لبرشلونة
 •  لقب كوبا أمريكا طريق ميسي للتخلص من رونالدو والنحس
 •  مورينيو يكشف عن نقطة ضعف ريال مدريد
 •  وفاق سطيف يخطط لمواجهة أحد كبار أسبانيا والأهلي المصري ودياً
 •  قطر تعتزم اتخاذ اجراء قانوني ضد رئيس الاتحاد الالماني السابق
 •  مجلس التعاون الخليجي يستنكر حملة سحب تنظيم كأس العالم 2022 من قطر
 •  خبراء يؤكدون أن المونديال المضغوط في قطر يعد ميزة أمنية
 •  الاتحاد العراقي يفرض عقوبة صارمة على زاخو
 •  منتخب تونس يمطر شباك جيبوتي بثمانية اهداف
 •  الشباب يتوج بلقب الاندية الخليجية على حساب السيب العماني
 •  استقبال جماهيري كبير للشباب الإماراتي بطل الخليج
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*واجهت  صقور الجديان مصاعب كبيرة في توفير معسكر داخلي بعد أن تلاشى حلم المعسكر  الخارجي مبكراً وحتى المعسكر الداخلي كاد أن يفشل لولا أن رجل المهام  الصعبة أسامة عطا المنان تصدى للمهمة وأنقذ المعسكر بعد أن دفع كامل تكلفة  المعسكر بفندق الأحلام لمدة يومين من جيبه الخاص في مبادرة رائعة وجدت  الاستحسان لكنها لا تعتبر الأولى من أسامة عطا المنان الذي ظل ينقذ إعداد  المنتخب بصورة متواصلة ويبذل مجهوداً خرافياً من أجل توفير المال اللازم  لإعداد المنتخب خاصة في ظل الأزمة المالية الطاحنة التي ع...انى  منها في الفترة الأخيرة في وقتٍ لم تقدم فيه الدولة أي دعم يذكر لمنتخب  الوطن الذي تنتظره مباريات صعبة للغاية في التصفيات الأفريقية.
 غياب تام لأعضاء مجلس إدارة الاتحاد عن تدريب المنتخب
 برغم أن المباراة التي تنتظر منتخبنا أمام سيراليون لم يتبق لها غير 72  ساعة الا أن أعضاء مجلس إدارة الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم سجلوا غياباً  تاماً عن تدريب المنتخب أمس ولم يحضر التدريب أي عضو من الضباط الأربعة أو  حتى من لجنة المنتخبات الوطنية وبقية أعضاء مجلس الإدارة الأمر الذي أثار  دهشة الإعلاميين الذين حرصوا على تغطية التدريب في حين أبدت الجماهير التي  تابعت المران غضبها الشديد على أعضاء الاتحاد الذين لم يقفوا على إعداد  المنتخب وتركوا الجهاز الفني يقاتل لوحده في معركة سيراليون







*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
بيان من التراس جوارح المريخ

هذا أو الطوفان والمحرقة..
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
إلى الصفوة جماهير الزعيم سودان المريخ..
إلى كل عشاق المارد الأحمر..
ما كنا صدى الأحداث، كنا التجربة..
ما كنا سوى البحارة الماضون رغم النوء والاعصار..
وما كنا إذا ظلم المريخ يوما أو أهين..
جماهير الزعيم العظيمة:
رغم افتضاح كل جرائم اتحاد عام الهلال ضد المريخ ممثلا في لاعبه بكري المدينة، وممثلا في ظلم التحكيم له في كل المباريات المحلية، ورغم إعلان النوايا الشريرة للجان الاتحاد ضد المريخ خاصة لجنتي التحكيم والاستئناف، رغم كل ذلك وغيره ظللنا نتمسك بحبل الصبر ونكتم غيظنا آملين أن يعود اتحاد عام الهلال ولجانه إلى الصواب والحق، ولكن خاب أملنا في ذلك، فظلت لجان الاتحاد تعمل كما الأفاعي وتترصد مسيرة المريخ الظافرة بغرض عرقلتها وتعطيلها، وقد جند الاتحاد لهذه المهمة مشجعي نادي الهلال داخل لجان الاتحاد ممثلين في صلاح أحمد محمد صالح والنجومي، في لجنة الحكام، وعوض أحمد طه وشروني في لجنة الاستئنافات، وقد اتضح لنا بشكل قاطع الدور التخريبي الكبير الذي يحاول أن يقوم به هؤلاء الأشرار لعرقلة مسيرة الزعيم، وبدعم واضح من الأمين العام للاتحاد مجدي شمس الدين الذي صم أذنيه عن الفساد الذي يمارسه هؤلاء داخل اتحاده بل تغاضى حتى عن جريمة زكي عباس الذي انتحل شخصية وتوقيع مجدي شمس الدين.
إن جرائم الاتحاد العام ضد المريخ ظلت تتكرر سنويا وبشكل مستفز وقبيح، ولم تكن خطئا فرديا يمكن أن نتسامح حياله، وهي جرائم مادية ومجسمة وواضحة لا تحتاج لدليل أو اثبات.
وأصبح مشجعي الهلال داخل لجان الاتحاد العام يتعاركون كما اللصوص على تقسيم مغانم العدوان على المريخ، ويتسابقون من أجل تعطيل مسيرته للظفر برضاء جماهير واعلام ناديهم الذي يشجعونه واتخذوا من الاتحاد العام ولجانه وسيلة لهدم استقرار المريخ، حتى فقدت هذه اللجان عذريتها على مذبح الانقياد لسياسات ضرب المريخ وخدمة الهلال، وذلك من خلال سياستها الرعناء القائمة على انتهاك شرعية القوانين، ومباديء العدالة التي من المفترض أن تضبط مسار الرياضة السودانية، وليس تطويعها لخدمة الهلال وعرقلة المريخ.
إن هذه اللجان المأجورة لم تترك لنا أملا في عدالة بعد أن شوهت معاني العدالة، ولم تترك لنا رغبة في الصبر، لأنها ظلت تصول وتجول في كل لجان الاتحاد ناشرة فسادها والخيانة ضيفا دائما على مائدة المؤامرات على المريخ، فخلعت رداء الحياة جانبا وديدنها المريض يردد " اذا لم تستح فاصنع ما شئت ".
وظلت لجان الاتحاد مستمرة في معركتها ضد المريخ وشرفه وقيمه ورموزه، يدفعها حبها للهلال اكثر واكثر للغوص في وحل الفساد والخيانة،.
وآخر الشواهد على تسابق رجال الهلال داخل الاتحاد العام على تعطيل مسيرة المريخ، هو تسابقهم في جريمة الانتقام من نجم المريخ بكري المدينة، حيث سمح سكرتير الاتحاد العام مدي شمس الدين لزكي عباس بالتوقيع انابة عنه، وتسابق معه عوض أحمد طه في تطويع لجنة الاستئناف من أجل معاقبة المريخ وبكري المدينة، ومن قبلهم تسابق صلاح أحمد محمد صالح في تسريب تقرير الحكم لإدارة وصحف ناديهم المحبب ومعشوقهم الصفري، ونحن لن نندهش لهذا التسابق لأنه واحد من القوانين المتحكمة بعلاقات اللصوص مع بعضهم البعض.
وعليه نعلن نحن في ألتراس جوارح المريخ، بأننا لن ندع أفاعي الاتحاد ولجانه تلدغ جسد الزعيم الطاهر وتفرغ فيه سمها الأسود، ولن نتركهم يطفئون نور المريخ الذي يشع في دنيا سودان المريخ، ونؤكد أننا لن نأسف لأي شيء يحصل لاتحاد اصبح بؤرة تآمر ضد المريخ، واصبح مرتعا للفساد والفاسدين.
ونؤكد أننا لن نتسامح مع أي شخص يحاول أن يهين المريخ ويتآمر عليه ويمارس تشجيعه للهلال على حساب المريخ العظيم..
وليسمع الطرشان، ويرى العميان الذين أفقدهم حبهم للهلال صوابهم وعدلهم إن لحم المريخ مر، وإنه إذا ساد قانون الغابة فحتما المريخ بجماهيره العظيمة سيكون أسد هذه الغابة، وعلى الخراف أن تحتمي بزريبتها وعلى الأفاعي أن تدخل جحورها، لأن نار المريخ ستحرق الكل، وطوفانه سيجرف الكل.
على الاتحاد العام أن يهجر ظلمه هذا، قبل أن تحرقه نار الأمة الحمراء الغاضبة عليه وعلى لجانه، وعليه أن يبعد مشجعي نادي الهلال من كل لجانه اليوم قبل الغد..
ونؤكد بأننا لن نترك المريخ فريسة للجان المأجورة التي تحاول أن تنفث فيه سمومها صباح مساء، ولن نتركه فريسة للقلوب المريضة نفسيا، المهزومة معنويا التي تحاول أن تتجرأ عليه وعلى تاريخه المشرق.

ويجب ألا يعتقد هؤلاء الخائبون انهم قادرون على السير في طريق الخيانة والفساد بدون عقاب، فجماهير المريخ العظيمة قادرة على استعادة العدل وفرض قوة القانون ولو بقانون القوة، وقادرة على الدفاع عن عشقها الأبدي ضد المأجورين والفاسدين، ولن نسمح للمأجورين الصغار ان يعرقلوا مسيرة المارد الأحمر..
وعشت يا مريخ ناهض العزة موفور القيم..
التراس جوارح المريخ

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
السودان يبحث عن بداية مثالية أمام سيراليون في تصفيات أمم أفريقيا 



سيجد المنتخب السوداني أنه ملزم بإنجاز عدة مهام فنية ونفسية وهو ينطلق في تصفيات كأس أمم أفريقيا لكرة القدم التي تقام نهائياتها بالجابون في 2017, وذلك حينما يستضيف منتخب سيراليون في الساعة الثامنة مساء غد الأحد بإستاد "حليم/شداد" بالعاصمة السودانية الخرطوم في إفتتاح مباريات المجموعة الثامنة التي تضم ايضا منتخبي ساحل العاج حامل نسخة 2015, والجابون منظم نسخة 2017.

ويعي المدير الفني لمنتخب السودان محمد عبد الله "مازدا" ولاعبيه أنهم يجب أن يتخطوا حاجزا نفسيا كبيرا بعدم تكرار الآداء الكارثي في تصفيات كأس أمم أفريقيا 2015 التي جرت نهائياتها بغينيا الإستوائية, حيث تذيل السودان مجموعته الأولى برصيد 3 نقاط فقط حصل عليها من فوز وحيد على نيجيريا بالخرطوم بهدف بكري المدينة وخسر بعدها السودان ذهابا وايابا من الكونغو برازافيل وجنوب افريقيا, وايابا من نيجيريا.

وعلاوة على ذلك فإن منتخب السودان مطالب بإسترداد ثقة جماهير السودان ومصالحتها بعد ما باتت تلك الجماهير تعاني بشدة من سقوط المنتخب بملعبه في السنوات القليلة الآخيرة والتي أخرها امام الكونغو برازافيل بهدف في سبتمبر 2014, ولهذا يخوض صقور الجديان مباراة سيراليون غدا تحت ضغوط نفسية وفنية وجماهيرية صعبة, فالخسارة مجددا تعني فتح الأبواب امام تداعيات لا حصر لها بالمنتخب على كافة المستويات.

ويخوض السودان المباراة في ظل معاناة نفسية كبيرة بسبب الإهمال الواضح الذي يعاني منه المنتخب في ظل التجاهل الكامل من الدولة التي فشلت في توفير معسكر خارجي بتونس تم التخطيط له بشكل جيد بالتنسيق مع فريقي الهلال والمريخ اللذان نفذا هناك معسكرا للدور الثاني من الموسم, ليفشل هذا المعسكر وينصاع المدير الفني مازدا بمنتخبه للامر الواقع وينفذ فترة إعداد مضطربة ومرتبكة لم يتواجد فيها لاعبو الهلال والمريخ الذين يمثلون هيكل المنتخب إلا في تدريبين فقط, الخميس والجمعة, من جملة تدريبات إنطلقت قبل نحو شهر.

وبدأ منتخب السودان إعداده يوم 16 مايو الماضي بإعلان قائمة من 32 لاعب وطوال فترة الإعداد لم يخض المنتخب اي مباراة تجريبية ذات مستوى سوى مباراة صغيرة مع منتخب الشباب وفاز بها 2-0.

ومع ذلك ابدى مازدا نوعا من التفاؤل لمباراة الغد والتي تمثل تحديا جديدا للاعبيه وله شخصيا في أن يحقق للمدرب الوطني نجاحا جديدا من خلال سعيه الشخصي لتأهيل المنتخب للمرة الثالثة إلى النهائيات الافريقية خلال عقد من الزمان وذلك كان قد بدأ في التواجد بنهائيات غانا 2008 وغينيا الإستوائية-الجابون 2012.

وقال مازدا:" أنا متفائل بنجاح هذا الجيل من اللاعبين في إعادتنا للنهائيات الأفريقية للمرة الثالثة في السنوات الآخيرة, فقد إكتسب هذا الجيل الآن خبرات جيدة وقد شارك أغلبهم في نهائيات 2012 بغينيا الإستوائية-الجابونوكان بعضهم صغار السن والآن باتوا أكثر نضجا ويمكنهم الآداء بشكل افضل, أتمنى أن نخطو الخطوة الأولى بنجاح أمام سيراليون, ونتمكن بعد ذلك في أن نعدهم بشكل أفضل لبقية المباريات".

ويعتمد مازدا على تشكيل ظل يلعب كل المباريات خلال السنوات الثلاث الآخيرة, والذي يضم كل من المعز محجوب "قائد" في حراسة المرمى, وفي الدفاع يعود للمنتخب سيف مساوي ومعه في قلب الدفاع صلاح نمر, الطاهر الحاج ومصعب عمر على الظهيرين, وفي الوسط المدافع يلعب أمير كمال ونصر الدين الشغيل, وفي الوسط المهاجم عمارية ونزار حامد وبشة وفي الهجوم مدثر كاريكا وبكري المدينة.

ويحتاط المنتخب بلاعبين مثل رمضان عجب, أحمد عبد الله ضفر, مهند الطاهر وصلاح الجزولي.

وقال قائد المنتخب السوداني المعز محجوب أكثر اللاعبين تواجدا بقائمته منذ عام 2001:" أولا أشكر جميع من وقفوا معنا, خاصة في آخر يومين ظهر فيهما المنتخب مكتمل في لاعبيه, بعد إنتظام لاعبي المريخ والهلال, والمباراة حقيقة صعبة جدا بالنسبة لنا, وأتمنى أن يوفقنا الله في تكون فاتحة خير وبداية حقيقية بالنسبة لنا, وأن تكون بداية جيدة لحملة جديدة للمنتخب, ونحن نحلم بالثلاث نقاط بالطبع, وبإذن الله, ومن خلال التدريبات الآخيرة, والروح المعنوية العالية عند اللاعبين, نحقق الثلاث نقاط ونفتح بها رصيدنا ونتمنى أن يوفقنا الله في تحقيق الإنتصار في بقية مبارياتنا بالمجموعة".

أما منتخب سيراليون فقد حضر إلى الخرطوم قبل 5 أيام من المقابلة واجرى سلسلة من التدريبات الناجحة وسيختمها اليوم وقد إستدعى 4 محترفين يلعبون خارج أفريقيا على رأسهم قائد المنتخب عمر بانجورا الذي يلعب في الدوري البيلاروسي, إلى جانب جون كامارا المحترف في الدوري اليوناني, ومحمد كامارا المحترف في الدوري الأمريكي, هذا إلى جانب إستدعاء 10 لاعبين من المنتخب الأولمبي الذي أقصى الكاميرون قبل اسبوعين من تصفيات أفريقيا المؤهلة لاولمبياد ريودي جانيرو, ويعاني المنتخب السيراليون من تجميد بطولات كرة القدم في بلاده بسبب تفشي وباء الإيبولا منذ العام الماضي ولهذا يفتقد لاعبيه أجواء المباريات التنافسية وهو ما أوضحه المدير الفني المكلف مباراة السودان فقط جون جيبوه شيرنقتون في تصريحه لموقع "" الأسبوع الماضي ولكنه جدد تصريحاته للموقع حين قال:" نحن إستعدينا جيدا جدا لمباراة السودان ونتمنى أن نخرج بنتيجة إيجابية".

ومع ذلك فإن منتخب سيراليون إستعد لهذه المباراة بتواجد معظم عناصره التي عمادها المنتخب الأولمبي في الكاميرون منذ أبريل الماضي.

وكان منتخب السودان قد واجه سيراليون في تاريخه مرتين وفاز عليها ذهابا 2-0 وإيابا بإستاد المريخ بنفس النتيجة وذلك على تصفيات افريقيا المؤهلة لمونديال كوريا الجنوبية- اليابان 2002, من محاسن صدف هذه المباراة للسودان أن المدرب العام للمنتخب والذي إنضم للجهاز الفني الشهر الماضي خالد بخيت, مهاجم الهلال السابق, أحرز هدفي السودان سيراليون بملعبها, وفي مباراة أم درمان احرز أحد الهدفين.

يذكر أن مباراة السودان أمام ضيفه سيراليون يديرها طاقم تحكيم من أوغندا ويراقبها مراقب من إثيوبيا.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*  المريخ يرفض رئاسة الطريفي لبعثته للجزائر 


 رفض مجلس المريخ  رئاسة الطريفي الصديق لبعثته للجزائر و لتي سيقي فيها المريخ لفترة تصل  لاسبوعين و سيؤدي فيها مباراتين امام المولودية و الوفاق سطيف و حسب  الجوهرة الرياضية فان المريخ ابدى رفضه للطريفي بسبب الاحداث الاخيرة و بما  وصفه بالاستهداف لضرب مسيرته و ان يرفض رئاسة الطريفي للبعثة
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*  بن شريفية : المريخ له شخصيته و المدينة مهاجم مرعب 



 اشاد حارس  الترجي التونسي المعز بن شريفية في تصريحات للزاوية بالمريخ وقال انه يملك  شخصية قوية و اجبرنا على الهزيمة في الخرطوم و كان قد فرض اسلوبه علينا في  تونس لمدة 80 دقيقة بعد ان تقدم بهدف مفاجيء و كان قريبا من تكرار الفوز  في تونس ورشح للمضي قدما في البطولة مشيرا الى ان الاحمر له اسمه و بصمته  ووصف اللاعب بكري بالمهاجم الخطير
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وفاق سطيف يستعد للمريخ بمواجهة الاهلي المصري 



 سيؤدي وفاق سطيف  مباراة إعدادية ضد الاهلي المصري بجانب مباراة مع احد اندية الدوري  الااسباني و ذلك ضمن برنامجه الإعدادي لبطولة افريقيا و يجدر ذكره ان  الوفاق سيواجه المريخ في المجموعات
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وفاق سطيف يستعين بنجوم الدوريات الأوروبية لدوري أبطال أفريقيا

تعاقد فريق وفاق سطيف الجزائري أمس مع فارس حاشي الظهير الأيسر لنادي شاموا نيورتي أحد أندية الدرجة الثانية بفرنسا وذلك لتدعيم صفوفه قبل انطلاقة مباريات دوري المجموعتين لأبطال أفريقيا وهو اللاعب الثالث القادم من الدوريات الأوروبية بعد وليد شنين القادم من نادي كولومييه بفرنسا وآدم طوبال من فولهام بإنجلترا.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*لاعبو مازيمبي يغادرون للمشاركة مع منتخباتهم

غادر عدد من لاعبى مازيمبى والذين تم اختيارهم ضمن المنتخبات الأفريقية التى تشارك فى تصفيات كأس الأمم الأفريقية )الكان( ، وذلك بقيادة التنزانيين على سماتا وتوماس اليمونقوا والغانى سالمون اسانتى والثنائى العاجى اسالى وكوفى والثلاثى الزامبى رينفورد كلابا، سنغلوما ، كباسوشونقو، والثنائى المالى شعبانى تراورى وساليف كوليبالى، الملاوى جوزيف كيمواندو، وثنائى المنتخب ا...لكنغولى جان كاساسولا وجويل كيمواكى ، واللاعبين الذين سيشاركون مع منتخبات بلادهم فى التصفيات ثلاثة عشر لاعباً وهو نصف نادى تى بى مازيمبى الكنغولى. يذكر أن مازيمبي يتواجد ضمن مجموعة الهلال في دوري المجموعتين بابطال أفريقيا

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الكاف يفتح باب الإضافات لأندية المجموعات اليوم

افتتح الاتحاد الأفريقي لكرة القدم صباح امس الجمعة الموافق الثاني عشر من يونيو الجاري، باب القيد الأفريقي للأندية الصاعدة لدوري المجموعتين من أبطال أفريقيا والكونفدرالية، وسيقوم الهلال بإضافة 3 لاعبين لإكمال كشفهم إلى 30 لاعباً وهم: )وليد الشعلة، جوليام واندرزينهو( ويملك المريخ 4 خانات أمّن فيها غارزيتو على 3 لاعبين )العاجي ديديه ليبري، عمر بخيت ومحمد سيلا( فيما يتصارع ثنائي الشباب شيبوب وابراهومة على الخانة الرابعة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الصدي : المنتخب يعاني ..ترحيل بالهايس و غياب الزي الموحد

كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 
ذكرت الصدي في عددها الصادر اليوم ان المنتخب الوطني ظل يعاني كثيرا خلال الايام الماضية و يتم ترحيله عبر هايس لموقع التمارين بجانب غياب المسئولين عن تدريبته رغم المباراة المهمة التي سيؤدها بالاحد فضلا عن غياب الزي الموحد للاعبين .

*

----------


## Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
بيان من التراس جوارح المريخ

هذا أو الطوفان والمحرقة..
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
إلى الصفوة جماهير الزعيم سودان المريخ..
إلى كل عشاق المارد الأحمر..
ما كنا صدى الأحداث، كنا التجربة..
ما كنا سوى البحارة الماضون رغم النوء والاعصار..
وما كنا إذا ظلم المريخ يوما أو أهين..
جماهير الزعيم العظيمة:
رغم افتضاح كل جرائم اتحاد عام الهلال ضد المريخ ممثلا في لاعبه بكري المدينة، وممثلا في ظلم التحكيم له في كل المباريات المحلية، ورغم إعلان النوايا الشريرة للجان الاتحاد ضد المريخ خاصة لجنتي التحكيم والاستئناف، رغم كل ذلك وغيره ظللنا نتمسك بحبل الصبر ونكتم غيظنا آملين أن يعود اتحاد عام الهلال ولجانه إلى الصواب والحق، ولكن خاب أملنا في ذلك، فظلت لجان الاتحاد تعمل كما الأفاعي وتترصد مسيرة المريخ الظافرة بغرض عرقلتها وتعطيلها، وقد جند الاتحاد لهذه المهمة مشجعي نادي الهلال داخل لجان الاتحاد ممثلين في صلاح أحمد محمد صالح والنجومي، في لجنة الحكام، وعوض أحمد طه وشروني في لجنة الاستئنافات، وقد اتضح لنا بشكل قاطع الدور التخريبي الكبير الذي يحاول أن يقوم به هؤلاء الأشرار لعرقلة مسيرة الزعيم، وبدعم واضح من الأمين العام للاتحاد مجدي شمس الدين الذي صم أذنيه عن الفساد الذي يمارسه هؤلاء داخل اتحاده بل تغاضى حتى عن جريمة زكي عباس الذي انتحل شخصية وتوقيع مجدي شمس الدين.
إن جرائم الاتحاد العام ضد المريخ ظلت تتكرر سنويا وبشكل مستفز وقبيح، ولم تكن خطئا فرديا يمكن أن نتسامح حياله، وهي جرائم مادية ومجسمة وواضحة لا تحتاج لدليل أو اثبات.
وأصبح مشجعي الهلال داخل لجان الاتحاد العام يتعاركون كما اللصوص على تقسيم مغانم العدوان على المريخ، ويتسابقون من أجل تعطيل مسيرته للظفر برضاء جماهير واعلام ناديهم الذي يشجعونه واتخذوا من الاتحاد العام ولجانه وسيلة لهدم استقرار المريخ، حتى فقدت هذه اللجان عذريتها على مذبح الانقياد لسياسات ضرب المريخ وخدمة الهلال، وذلك من خلال سياستها الرعناء القائمة على انتهاك شرعية القوانين، ومباديء العدالة التي من المفترض أن تضبط مسار الرياضة السودانية، وليس تطويعها لخدمة الهلال وعرقلة المريخ.
إن هذه اللجان المأجورة لم تترك لنا أملا في عدالة بعد أن شوهت معاني العدالة، ولم تترك لنا رغبة في الصبر، لأنها ظلت تصول وتجول في كل لجان الاتحاد ناشرة فسادها والخيانة ضيفا دائما على مائدة المؤامرات على المريخ، فخلعت رداء الحياة جانبا وديدنها المريض يردد " اذا لم تستح فاصنع ما شئت ".
وظلت لجان الاتحاد مستمرة في معركتها ضد المريخ وشرفه وقيمه ورموزه، يدفعها حبها للهلال اكثر واكثر للغوص في وحل الفساد والخيانة،.
وآخر الشواهد على تسابق رجال الهلال داخل الاتحاد العام على تعطيل مسيرة المريخ، هو تسابقهم في جريمة الانتقام من نجم المريخ بكري المدينة، حيث سمح سكرتير الاتحاد العام مدي شمس الدين لزكي عباس بالتوقيع انابة عنه، وتسابق معه عوض أحمد طه في تطويع لجنة الاستئناف من أجل معاقبة المريخ وبكري المدينة، ومن قبلهم تسابق صلاح أحمد محمد صالح في تسريب تقرير الحكم لإدارة وصحف ناديهم المحبب ومعشوقهم الصفري، ونحن لن نندهش لهذا التسابق لأنه واحد من القوانين المتحكمة بعلاقات اللصوص مع بعضهم البعض.
وعليه نعلن نحن في ألتراس جوارح المريخ، بأننا لن ندع أفاعي الاتحاد ولجانه تلدغ جسد الزعيم الطاهر وتفرغ فيه سمها الأسود، ولن نتركهم يطفئون نور المريخ الذي يشع في دنيا سودان المريخ، ونؤكد أننا لن نأسف لأي شيء يحصل لاتحاد اصبح بؤرة تآمر ضد المريخ، واصبح مرتعا للفساد والفاسدين.
ونؤكد أننا لن نتسامح مع أي شخص يحاول أن يهين المريخ ويتآمر عليه ويمارس تشجيعه للهلال على حساب المريخ العظيم..
وليسمع الطرشان، ويرى العميان الذين أفقدهم حبهم للهلال صوابهم وعدلهم إن لحم المريخ مر، وإنه إذا ساد قانون الغابة فحتما المريخ بجماهيره العظيمة سيكون أسد هذه الغابة، وعلى الخراف أن تحتمي بزريبتها وعلى الأفاعي أن تدخل جحورها، لأن نار المريخ ستحرق الكل، وطوفانه سيجرف الكل.
على الاتحاد العام أن يهجر ظلمه هذا، قبل أن تحرقه نار الأمة الحمراء الغاضبة عليه وعلى لجانه، وعليه أن يبعد مشجعي نادي الهلال من كل لجانه اليوم قبل الغد..
ونؤكد بأننا لن نترك المريخ فريسة للجان المأجورة التي تحاول أن تنفث فيه سمومها صباح مساء، ولن نتركه فريسة للقلوب المريضة نفسيا، المهزومة معنويا التي تحاول أن تتجرأ عليه وعلى تاريخه المشرق.

ويجب ألا يعتقد هؤلاء الخائبون انهم قادرون على السير في طريق الخيانة والفساد بدون عقاب، فجماهير المريخ العظيمة قادرة على استعادة العدل وفرض قوة القانون ولو بقانون القوة، وقادرة على الدفاع عن عشقها الأبدي ضد المأجورين والفاسدين، ولن نسمح للمأجورين الصغار ان يعرقلوا مسيرة المارد الأحمر..
وعشت يا مريخ ناهض العزة موفور القيم..
التراس جوارح المريخ





تمنيت لو كان من ادارة المريخ
                        	*

----------


## عز الدين

*برهان تيه الباشا لاعب كبير وصاحب قيمه عاليه ويجب ان يعود كما كان 
 وصف الكابتن برهان تيه مدرب المريخ السابق والرابطه احمد الباشا بانه لاعب  كبير وصاحب قيمه فنيه عاليه لا غني عنها باي حال من الاحوال مشيرا الي ان  الباشا يجب ان يعود كما كان لاعب حلول ومنقذ ان اراد الاستمرار حتي لا يكتب  نهايته بالمريخ ويدرك جيدا ان اللاعب كان يمثل قوه لا يستهان بها في  الاحمر لكنه تعرض لظروف أخرجته عن تشكيله المريخ



*

----------


## الصادق عبدالله صالح كرار

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
بيان من التراس جوارح المريخ

هذا أو الطوفان والمحرقة..
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
إلى الصفوة جماهير الزعيم سودان المريخ..
إلى كل عشاق المارد الأحمر..
ما كنا صدى الأحداث، كنا التجربة..
ما كنا سوى البحارة الماضون رغم النوء والاعصار..
وما كنا إذا ظلم المريخ يوما أو أهين..
جماهير الزعيم العظيمة:
رغم افتضاح كل جرائم اتحاد عام الهلال ضد المريخ ممثلا في لاعبه بكري المدينة، وممثلا في ظلم التحكيم له في كل المباريات المحلية، ورغم إعلان النوايا الشريرة للجان الاتحاد ضد المريخ خاصة لجنتي التحكيم والاستئناف، رغم كل ذلك وغيره ظللنا نتمسك بحبل الصبر ونكتم غيظنا آملين أن يعود اتحاد عام الهلال ولجانه إلى الصواب والحق، ولكن خاب أملنا في ذلك، فظلت لجان الاتحاد تعمل كما الأفاعي وتترصد مسيرة المريخ الظافرة بغرض عرقلتها وتعطيلها، وقد جند الاتحاد لهذه المهمة مشجعي نادي الهلال داخل لجان الاتحاد ممثلين في صلاح أحمد محمد صالح والنجومي، في لجنة الحكام، وعوض أحمد طه وشروني في لجنة الاستئنافات، وقد اتضح لنا بشكل قاطع الدور التخريبي الكبير الذي يحاول أن يقوم به هؤلاء الأشرار لعرقلة مسيرة الزعيم، وبدعم واضح من الأمين العام للاتحاد مجدي شمس الدين الذي صم أذنيه عن الفساد الذي يمارسه هؤلاء داخل اتحاده بل تغاضى حتى عن جريمة زكي عباس الذي انتحل شخصية وتوقيع مجدي شمس الدين.
إن جرائم الاتحاد العام ضد المريخ ظلت تتكرر سنويا وبشكل مستفز وقبيح، ولم تكن خطئا فرديا يمكن أن نتسامح حياله، وهي جرائم مادية ومجسمة وواضحة لا تحتاج لدليل أو اثبات.
وأصبح مشجعي الهلال داخل لجان الاتحاد العام يتعاركون كما اللصوص على تقسيم مغانم العدوان على المريخ، ويتسابقون من أجل تعطيل مسيرته للظفر برضاء جماهير واعلام ناديهم الذي يشجعونه واتخذوا من الاتحاد العام ولجانه وسيلة لهدم استقرار المريخ، حتى فقدت هذه اللجان عذريتها على مذبح الانقياد لسياسات ضرب المريخ وخدمة الهلال، وذلك من خلال سياستها الرعناء القائمة على انتهاك شرعية القوانين، ومباديء العدالة التي من المفترض أن تضبط مسار الرياضة السودانية، وليس تطويعها لخدمة الهلال وعرقلة المريخ.
إن هذه اللجان المأجورة لم تترك لنا أملا في عدالة بعد أن شوهت معاني العدالة، ولم تترك لنا رغبة في الصبر، لأنها ظلت تصول وتجول في كل لجان الاتحاد ناشرة فسادها والخيانة ضيفا دائما على مائدة المؤامرات على المريخ، فخلعت رداء الحياة جانبا وديدنها المريض يردد " اذا لم تستح فاصنع ما شئت ".
وظلت لجان الاتحاد مستمرة في معركتها ضد المريخ وشرفه وقيمه ورموزه، يدفعها حبها للهلال اكثر واكثر للغوص في وحل الفساد والخيانة،.
وآخر الشواهد على تسابق رجال الهلال داخل الاتحاد العام على تعطيل مسيرة المريخ، هو تسابقهم في جريمة الانتقام من نجم المريخ بكري المدينة، حيث سمح سكرتير الاتحاد العام مدي شمس الدين لزكي عباس بالتوقيع انابة عنه، وتسابق معه عوض أحمد طه في تطويع لجنة الاستئناف من أجل معاقبة المريخ وبكري المدينة، ومن قبلهم تسابق صلاح أحمد محمد صالح في تسريب تقرير الحكم لإدارة وصحف ناديهم المحبب ومعشوقهم الصفري، ونحن لن نندهش لهذا التسابق لأنه واحد من القوانين المتحكمة بعلاقات اللصوص مع بعضهم البعض.
وعليه نعلن نحن في ألتراس جوارح المريخ، بأننا لن ندع أفاعي الاتحاد ولجانه تلدغ جسد الزعيم الطاهر وتفرغ فيه سمها الأسود، ولن نتركهم يطفئون نور المريخ الذي يشع في دنيا سودان المريخ، ونؤكد أننا لن نأسف لأي شيء يحصل لاتحاد اصبح بؤرة تآمر ضد المريخ، واصبح مرتعا للفساد والفاسدين.
ونؤكد أننا لن نتسامح مع أي شخص يحاول أن يهين المريخ ويتآمر عليه ويمارس تشجيعه للهلال على حساب المريخ العظيم..
وليسمع الطرشان، ويرى العميان الذين أفقدهم حبهم للهلال صوابهم وعدلهم إن لحم المريخ مر، وإنه إذا ساد قانون الغابة فحتما المريخ بجماهيره العظيمة سيكون أسد هذه الغابة، وعلى الخراف أن تحتمي بزريبتها وعلى الأفاعي أن تدخل جحورها، لأن نار المريخ ستحرق الكل، وطوفانه سيجرف الكل.
على الاتحاد العام أن يهجر ظلمه هذا، قبل أن تحرقه نار الأمة الحمراء الغاضبة عليه وعلى لجانه، وعليه أن يبعد مشجعي نادي الهلال من كل لجانه اليوم قبل الغد..
ونؤكد بأننا لن نترك المريخ فريسة للجان المأجورة التي تحاول أن تنفث فيه سمومها صباح مساء، ولن نتركه فريسة للقلوب المريضة نفسيا، المهزومة معنويا التي تحاول أن تتجرأ عليه وعلى تاريخه المشرق.

ويجب ألا يعتقد هؤلاء الخائبون انهم قادرون على السير في طريق الخيانة والفساد بدون عقاب، فجماهير المريخ العظيمة قادرة على استعادة العدل وفرض قوة القانون ولو بقانون القوة، وقادرة على الدفاع عن عشقها الأبدي ضد المأجورين والفاسدين، ولن نسمح للمأجورين الصغار ان يعرقلوا مسيرة المارد الأحمر..
وعشت يا مريخ ناهض العزة موفور القيم..
التراس جوارح المريخ





*

----------

